# updated pics! se-r gunmetal rims!



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

let me know what u guys think...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey, I like your car. BTW, I got a sunny emblem like yours, but where did you get the "EX" at. I want that too.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

it was part of the emblems.... "Sunny EX Saloon"... i just didnt put the Saloon part... which i kinda regret.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Take some shots not in the shadows. 
The rims disappear.

Seth

P.S. What neighborhood is that?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

they look great, i like the way they look on your white car


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Take some shots not in the shadows.
> The rims disappear.
> 
> Seth
> ...


its my girls house... in kendall (SW 137TH AVE)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Figured that`s why I didn`t recognize it. Its waay down there.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

KEEP up the MODDING Dag!!!


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Looking good man, keep up the good work....
Hugo C.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Dag, I told you I will sell you my car, it would be cheeper... LMAO

Looks freaking good as hell tho. Mad props!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thanks Wayne! so when r u selling the SE-L??  just playing


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Love it! I'm painting my SpecV's gunmetal this summer.


----------

